# 2018 SuperSix Paint Scheme photos?



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

*2018 SuperSix Models & Paint Schemes?*

Has anyone found 2018 SuperSix paint scheme photos leaked anywhere? We are only a few months away from launch. And its Sea Otter weekend too, a common announcement weekend for new models coming to market.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

duffin said:


> Has anyone found 2018 SuperSix paint scheme photos leaked anywhere? We are only a few months away from launch. And its Sea Otter weekend too, a common announcement weekend for new models coming to market.


I was searching earlier today (before I stumbled across your thread) but found nothing. Surely the team color scheme can't be worse than the 2017 team frame, which was yucky.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't believe zero info on 2018 models.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

duffin said:


> I can't believe zero info on 2018 models.


2018's have been on cannondale's website for 2 weeks


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

scooterman said:


> 2018's have been on cannondale's website for 2 weeks


Link? I still see last years models.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

duffin said:


> Link? I still see last years models.


I'm dumb i read SuperX somehow.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

trauma-md said:


> View attachment 319366


trauma_md - Where did you find these pics? Any links?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

These are the early release 2018 bikes from Cannondale. They sent the brochure to dealers last week. Also included SuperX and CAADX models.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

trauma-md said:


> These are the early release 2018 bikes from Cannondale. They sent the brochure to dealers last week. Also included SuperX and CAADX models.


Gotcha and thanks! Any chance you can show us Women's Supersix models?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

duffin said:


> Gotcha and thanks! Any chance you can show us Women's Supersix models?


Those were not included, unfortunately.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

The team SuperSix is the same frame color scheme as the 2017.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

No news on the 2018 Synapse?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

New EVO's up on European site

SuperSix EVO Cannondale


----------



## downhillmania (Feb 22, 2011)

The Synapse is starting to show up....


----------



## downhillmania (Feb 22, 2011)

Better pic


----------



## aussie_yeti (Feb 9, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/mali.kerekpar/posts/1362906177139062

MY18 Synapse


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

aussie_yeti said:


> https://www.facebook.com/mali.kerekpar/posts/1362906177139062
> 
> MY18 Synapse


Is it just me or does it look like they still have quick release instead of thru axles? If so, pretty dumb move from Cannondale imo.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

aussie_yeti said:


> https://www.facebook.com/mali.kerekpar/posts/1362906177139062
> 
> MY18 Synapse


Are you sure these are the 2018s? The color schemes on the CAAD10s is the same as the 2017s. EVOs also look unchanged. Certainly the 2018 team EVO is the same as 2017.


----------



## aussie_yeti (Feb 9, 2006)

when i click on that link i only see synapses. and alot have been taken down. yesterday there were 30+ images. now only low end. guess it was a good idea to save them all to my hard drive!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

ToiletSiphon said:


> Is it just me or does it look like they still have quick release instead of thru axles? If so, pretty dumb move from Cannondale imo.


These are thru axles.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I like the Dura Ace standard version the best. The rest.... meh.


----------

